# VapeX - 31 July 2022



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...bangarang

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...52 days to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...let's go !!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> ...let's go !!
> 
> View attachment 257340



Looking good! Wish I were there!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Looking good! Wish I were there!



...you're already on my Guest List !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> ...you're already on my Guest List !



Wish List!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I see the when, but where is the question?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> I see the when, but where is the question?



Joburg, East Rand

...deets to follow !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> Joburg, East Rand
> 
> ...deets to follow !!


Just checking in advance...

...is it far enough East to require a valid passport, i.e. in the Bemoerde Triangle?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Just checking in advance...
> 
> ...is it far enough East to require a valid passport, i.e. in the Bemoerde Triangle?



no, it is not behind the Boerewors curtain

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Bunny park ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Bunny park ?



getting warmer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Here ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Here ?
> View attachment 257446



very cold now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

My guess is German Club...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Stranger said:


> Here ?
> View attachment 257446


Well, we do 'drag' on our vapes, so....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> no, it is not behind the Boerewors curtain


Interesting. I thought it's only Cape Town which has a Boerewors Gordyn (between the Southern and Northern suburbs)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...Joburg, are you ready !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 257906



I know some people who use MON and they say the flavours are awesome!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

bangarang !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I'd love to see some reciprocal advertising of ecigssa and Vapecon on your facebook group ... None of the aforementioned seem to be forum supporters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'd love to see some reciprocal advertising of ecigssa and Vapecon on your facebook group ... None of the aforementioned seem to be forum supporters




...well noted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> View attachment 257756


How much are the tickets?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

R50 at the gate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

apologies, updated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Vape Republic South Africa participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Vape Republic (Pty) Ltd is a manufacturer and distributor of Award winning, premium e-Liquid brands, located in South Africa.

Home to the award winning 8 Ball Liquids - VapeCon Flavour of the year!

We focus on sourcing and manufacturing only the best products.
Our team of specialists, with years of experience, are constantly improving our processes in order to deliver the highest quality of service, performance and products, you would expect from a world class distributor.

Our brands are available in 8 countries, and we are always excited to team up with more global partners to expand our amazing brands!

Instagram: @vaperepublicsa
Facebook: @vaperepublicsouthafrica "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...respect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Tattoo Beard Craft

"Tattoo Beard Craft was Born when founder and owner James Bruce was looking for a solution to baldness. With the help of his wife who has a diploma in Aroma Therapy, the couple looked at natural remedies. The 1st hair oil was very successful and proved to actually help repair his hair loss. 
After more research he found that more needed to be done in order to maintain hair. 
Reparing damaged hair can only be successful if we changed the harmful patterns of using chemical based shampoos. Or in effect giving the hair a better chance of with standing the harmful effects of chemical based hair products."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Hey hey, 
G Drops was founded in 2018. We first started with the name G Spot and we rebranded in 2021 to G Drops. We are very well know for our Golden Donut range and the famous Fizzlez. We also offer Lab services for juice makers is SA. G Tech Labs does a lot of manufacturing for brands in SA. 
Social Media Links 
FB - G Drops E liquids
Website - www.gdropseliquids.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome 2one62 participating VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"2one62 was started by two friends looking for juice profiles that we wanted to vape but couldn’t find on the market at the time. So, we inevitably decided to try our hand at mixing our own flavours. One thing lead to another until in early 2020 we were ready for the release of our first 2one62 profiles to the public. Of course Covid hit us during that time and our release had to be pushed to December of that year, but we are happy that it all worked out in the end.

We are all about the community at 2one62. Our goal is for every vaper who buys our product to be happy with what they got in the bottle!We strive to bring unique and premium flavours to the market at a more affordable price point. We strongly believe the more we can help people get off the stinkies and make the shift over to vaping the better. Our team also really enjoys the idea of giving vapers some slightly different flavour offerings, such as our ever popular 2one62 Tispy Terra, which is a Cactus and Lime profile."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome @univapo participating VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Univapo is devoted to produce unique vaping devices for every vaper. Devices such as the Kipo, Miso, Miso Pro, Unico and Symba RDA.
Also sporting their Mon Vaper disposable range."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Los Vapos Vape Co participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

I would just also like to take this opportunity to give a great big thanks to Pascal Heintz for all the assistance and being part of the VapeX crew !

"Serving the Chinese market and helping people quit smoking since 2015, Los Vapos opened their second retail store in Johannesburg this year to bring the same quality service back home with expert advice and quality products to help you make better vaping decisions."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome MR. JUICE E-LIQUIDS Jaco Felthuis participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

"Mr. Juice E-Liquids started in 2021 after the hard lock down. I was looking for something different and have a sweet tooth for deserts vape juice. That’s where I started to play around with D.I.Y. mixing. Was a long road but finally it paid off. Mr. Juice E-Liquids is a brand for good vape juices at an affordable price."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Vapology Juice Factory and The Vape Factory participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"I have been in the vaping industry as a vendor for almost 7 years now. We had another brand before but went on to rebrand and launch Vapology in 2018.

To date we supply not only South Africa but a number of other countries. We also supply more than 80% of the vape stores in South Africa. We work together with our stores to ensure the success of the store because without the store we as manufacturers won't exist.

We have about 52 unique juice profiles on the market which are delivered in both freebase and salts.

We are also the first South African company to have a successful and quality focused approach to disposables. By the end of the month we will have 10 different disposables which will include one from our Polar Popz range and one from our Passione range.

Personally I manage the strategic side of the business and also R&D. I have staff which manages the day to day operations of the business to ensure that our clients and consumers stay loyal and happy with our products and brand.

Our social media handles is: @vapologyjuicefactory we are on Instagram, Facebook and TikTok "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome The Vapour Baker participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Our Story
Since day one, we have been working tirelessly to expand our product offerings and make our customers experience even better. We are proud of how far we have come yet remain committed to expanding not only our customer base but relationships as well.
How it all started. After smoking for more than 20 years, I became irritated by the dirtiness of smoking, the smell, the ash, and the cigarette butts. A friend introduced me to vaping in 2017. I bought my first vaping device at a mall and never picked up another cigarette again. I became increasingly interested in the flavors, so I started making my own e-liquid about a month later. It wasn't long after this that all my friends were getting their juice from me.
When the COVID-19 pandemic hit the world and the South African lock down happened, I started mixing for friends of friends. After receiving a lot of encouragement and feedback, myself and a few close friends began an online store now known as THE VAPOUR BAKER. We started off by selling our own vape juice, soon enough we started selling disposable vapes throughout vape stores and forecourts alike.
Currently we are based in Centurion and Cape Town.

· Facebook - thevapourbaker
· Instagram - @thevapourbaker "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome MacCloud's Vapour participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

"MacCloud’s Vapour was established in 2018
We are always striving to make sure that all customers of MacCloud's Immortal Vapours are satisfied with the quality of our e-liquids, authentic products and service, to make sure that our products are better than expected, to listen to our customers and thereby continuously grow our e-liquids & vape products.
MacCloud’s Vapour Motto:
Create the clouds, desire the flavour and keep vaping alive!

Facebook, Instagram and TikTok: @macclouds_vapour "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Airscream South Africa participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Cthulhu Elixirs participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

"Established in 2018,
From the Depths of the Dark Blue sea an unrivaled force came and revealed itself in the Form of some awesome e-liquid, Cthulhu Elixirs offers you some amazingly interesting profiles that will definitely tantalize your senses!!
From Fruity, Candy through scrumptious deserts and also something for the tobacco lover!!!
Take the plunge and join us in this awesomeness!!
Facebook: Cthulhu Elixirs
(@CthulhuElixirsZA)
Insta: @cthulhuelixirsza "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Kaos Vape Shack participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Possessed Vapes participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Possessed Vapes was found about 4 months ago on April 11. I loved vaping but I wanted more so I started Possessed Vapes. We are a E-liquid store where we make our own unique E-liquid vape juice we are based in Benoni central and Our social links are: 
Facebook @Possessed vapes
Instagram: @Possessed_vapes
Tiktok: @Possessedvapes "

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...lets welcome Vape Zone who will be participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

"We are a young company that just started. Our doors opened on the 1st of August 2021, but our wings start spreading on the 1st of December 2021. A few months later we started to learn the basics of flying. We are based in Ferndale on Republic, Republic Road, Randburg. What we would like to offer our customers is a welcoming place where they would be comfortable to come in and have peace and time to look at all the devices and juices that’s available. It should feel like their second home. We have a wide range of devices and juices to suit every customer. We are a friendly family and treat everyone with the warmest feelings of our hearts. We love to be helpful and help customers find something they would love and enjoy. We are also on Social Media if you want to connect with us. Our Instagram page is vapezoneferndale and our Facebook page is Vape Zone @VapeZoneFerndale."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...lets welcome BLCK Vapour participating at VapeX - 31 July 2022 !

"Established in 2016, We offer a wide variety of Vaping Hardware, E-liquids, and Accessories, however, if you're looking to create your own E-liquids, look no further!

With our wide variety of over 2000 Flavour Concentrates across 28 Brands from around the world, there is no limit to your creativity!

We are also a stock-ist of High Quality & Affordable E-liquid Bases such as VG, PG, and Nicotine and hold a wide variety of DIY Accessories that include all the tools you'd need to create your own E-liquid.

Visit our one of a kind DIY Vape store in the East Rand of Johannesburg in Boksburg on 19 Atlas Road or Order Online at https://blckvapour.co.za/

Follow us on our Social Media Platforms to never miss a beat:
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/blckflavour/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/blckvapor
TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@thenickblack?is_from_webapp=1&sender_device=pc
ECIGSSA: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/nick-black.16953/
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW_rQPnwTsI-xs_37sgkSfA "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome White Collar Vape Co. participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Established in 2018. We originally started with eliquids and have since progressed to manufacturing high quality Coils and Mod wraps. If you're looking to refine your Vaping experience to perfection then look no further."

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Boost Networks participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

FREE WI-FI for everyone attending !

"BE THE HERO! Yes we believe that YOU should be the HERO! Everything you do in a day revolves around a great internet connection. We love making HEROS so we love giving you reliable internet and a lot of other things around it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome PureCure participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Pure Cure CBD products are nano-infused using a world-class manufacturing process that ensures faster absorption. You get +-95% of the active CBD consumed, compared to +-40% of CBD oil Products. Using only natural ingredients and, Pure Cure offers non-GMO, Gluten-Free, vegan and diabetic friendly products with precision dosing.
Advantages of the Pure Cure Products:
• Helps to reduces anxiety
• Helps to reduces stress
• Helps with Inflammation
• Aids with post workout recovery
• Assists with peaceful sleep
• Aids with relaxation "

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Charlie's Vape participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Africa's largest vape lounge with our very own lab! THE one stop retail factory store for devices, eliquid, concentrate and more !"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Planetofthevapes Ltx participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"Planet of the vapes started very small in the retail business october 2015. As years passed by we grew up to be a successfull business and running for 7 years now. We also have got a franchise shop in klerksdorp and Amamzimtoti. The head branch is in Lichtenburg. 

We are so proud to announce we do the following: wholesale, retail, online.

Our social media platforms is as follow:

* facebook
* whatsapp
* tiktok
* instagram
* online website (www.planetofthevapes.co.za)"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Yes ! Launching at VapeX 2022 !

Stand a chance to win a stunning mechanical squonk mod made locally by DMD Mods
(t's & c's apply)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...let's welcome Purge Mods South Africa Mauritz Coetzee participating at VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022 !

"I’ve been friends with David Gunn VP of sales @ Purge mods and STNR for years,I have partnered up with STNR Creations as I saw potential in SA and studied the law and market for Cannabis products that is Legal and FDA and DEA approved making it easy for our Fellow SA peeps to enjoy Cannabis but in a different way….Vaping it rather than smoking it and thus giving a harm reduction option for SA, as business grew I looked at the current state of Vaping and how it’s difficult to obtain decent vape gear at affordable prices as our Rand is not worth much and had a meeting with Purge Mods USA, I was given the opportunity to fulfill just that !!
With my friendship with David Gunn and the business growing I was given exclusivity !Exiting times."

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Richard Labuschagne

vicTor said:


> View attachment 255843


Cant seem to find the address or venue please advise

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Richard Labuschagne said:


> Cant seem to find the address or venue please advise





vicTor said:


> View attachment 257756

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Richard Labuschagne said:


> Cant seem to find the address or venue please advise

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Richard Labuschagne said:


> Cant seem to find the address or venue please advise



hi there, I see some members assisted with the event (thanks guys), but here it is again

The German Club
8 Plantation Road
Eastleigh
Edenvale
Johannesburg

...see you there !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richard Labuschagne

Awesoness thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> hi there, I see some members assisted with the event (thanks guys), but here it is again
> 
> The German Club
> 8 Plantation Road
> Eastleigh
> Edenvale
> Johannesburg
> 
> ...see you there !


@DarthBranMuffin and I try to be as helpful as possible at all time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> @DarthBranMuffin and I try to be as helpful as possible at all time



bravo !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> bravo !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

T minus 4 days...


----------



## vicTor

...if you not there, then sorry for you LOL

Sunday 31 July - 10h00 till 17h00 - The German Club - 8 Plantation Road, Eastleigh, Edenvale, Johannesburg

For only R50.00 - you get in, shop, buy, test, taste, free wi-fi, meet, greet, vape, eat, drink, win and most of all have a blast.

...check out this line up !

1. Charlies Vape Truck
2. Mr. Juice
3. Univapo
4. Mon
5. Los Vapos
6. Blck Vapour
7. Mac Clouds Vapour
8. Vape Zone
9. The Vapour Baker
10. Vape Republic
11. White Collar Coils
12. Cthulu Elixirs
13. Pure Cure
14. 2ONE62
15. G Drops
16. Airscream SA
17. Vapology
18. The Vape Factory
19. Possessed Vapes
20. Kaos Vape Shack
21. Planet of the Vapes
22. Purge Mods SA
23. STNR Creations SA
24. Boost Networks
25. Tattoo Beard Products
26. Superman Energy Drinks

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Bugger.... I thought it was Saturday as all other vape meets have been. Good thing you mentioned it here now that it's Sunday.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> Bugger.... I thought it was Saturday as all other vape meets have been. Good thing you mentioned it here now that it's Sunday.



In Joburg we use calendars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> In Joburg we use calendars


Tim , looking fwd to seeing you all !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ...if you not there, then sorry for you LOL
> 
> Sunday 31 July - 10h00 till 17h00 - The German Club - 8 Plantation Road, Eastleigh, Edenvale, Johannesburg
> 
> For only R50.00 - you get in, shop, buy, test, taste, free wi-fi, meet, greet, vape, eat, drink, win and most of all have a blast.
> 
> ...check out this line up !
> 
> 1. Charlies Vape Truck
> 2. Mr. Juice
> 3. Univapo
> 4. Mon
> 5. Los Vapos
> 6. Blck Vapour
> 7. Mac Clouds Vapour
> 8. Vape Zone
> 9. The Vapour Baker
> 10. Vape Republic
> 11. White Collar Coils
> 12. Cthulu Elixirs
> 13. Pure Cure
> 14. 2ONE62
> 15. G Drops
> 16. Airscream SA
> 17. Vapology
> 18. The Vape Factory
> 19. Possessed Vapes
> 20. Kaos Vape Shack
> 21. Planet of the Vapes
> 22. Purge Mods SA
> 23. STNR Creations SA
> 24. Boost Networks
> 25. Tattoo Beard Products
> 26. Superman Energy Drinks


and drink some more !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Min dae!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Wassuuuup

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Stranger said:


> Wassuuuup


Me, the sun, clouds....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Squishy_vapez_ess

DavyH said:


> Min dae!


Jip.. 2 dae Dan is dit sulke tyd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...don't forget, if you're Purge Mod owner, bring your beauties to VapeX tomorrow and show them off, we'd love to see them ! @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Have an awesome time everyone!! And hats off to you @vicTor for your iniative in organising this never-before event. Respect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Have an awesome time everyone!! And hats off to you @vicTor for your iniative in organising this never-before event. Respect.


i think he needs to go national and organise events countrywide...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have a JOL people! The FOMO is real!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Have an awesome time everyone!! And hats off to you @vicTor for your iniative in organising this never-before event. Respect.



thank you ma'am !

but it's not just me

shout out to my crew 

...love you long time !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> i think he needs to go national and organise events countrywide...



...hold my beer !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...hold my beer !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi @vicTor @Viper_SA @JurgensSt
my arsenal for VaPe X ...so far , yes there are spare Blotto's in the manbag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Captain's log, stardate - 100178.18 (31 July 2022)

"...what a long way we have come"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Have a great time guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Let there be clouds....and beer - quick brekkie , a shower and I'll be on my mighty steed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> Let there be clouds....and beer - quick brekkie , a shower and I'll be on my mighty steed



You're late lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

thank you so much for attending @Silver was great having you there !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

...legends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Theunis, @Dela Rey Steyn , @Silver , @Scouse45 , @ARYANTO , @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...this man, @Mauritz55 , I have no words to explain this man's generosity, thank you so so much for everything today Sir !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Congrats on the event @vicTor! Had a ton of fun and it was awesome seeing everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Congrats on the event @vicTor! Had a ton of fun and it was awesome seeing everyone



thank you so so much for coming @Halfdaft Customs !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

WOW! Looks awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @vicTor 

was nice to see several familiar faces

lots of new vendors I hadn’t seen before so that was cool

thanks for the hospitality

super cool to catch up with @Viper_SA , @ARYANTO and @Dela Rey Steyn back from Louis Trichardt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger

Awesome, was great to see so many vendors I had never known before and to hang with the homies.

Very well done to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


>



Cool. Looks like you guys had fun.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Mr Inkd Vapour, @JurgensSt thank you so so much for coming !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Awesome, was great to see so many vendors I had never known before and to hang with the homies.
> 
> Very well done to all.



Sir, thanks so so much for coming, was good to see you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

thanks so so much @ivc_mixer for attending

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Once again, @vicTor pulled the rabbit out of the hat!

A great day, some old faces and a lot of new ones, great stand layout and the German Club is an excellent venue. Thanks to our esteemed organiser and his elves and all the exhibitors for making it such a worthwhile meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

was awesome to finally be able to shake your hand @Dela Rey Steyn and of course thanks so so much for coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

Indeed @Dela Rey Steyn is a legend in his own lunchtime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> Yes ! Launching at VapeX 2022 !
> 
> Stand a chance to win a stunning mechanical squonk mod made locally by DMD Mods
> (t's & c's apply)
> 
> View attachment 259807



congrats @DavyH 

you have won this prize !

nice one Sir !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> congrats @DavyH
> 
> you have won this prize !
> 
> nice one Sir !


I am incredibly chuffed! It's a beautiful design and it should keep my OG Puffadder company (although Puffadder no. 007 will doubtless feel a bit dowdy).

And so the luck of the @Stranger table remains a real thing! If you were there, buy that lottery ticket.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> I am incredibly chuffed! It's a beautiful design and it should keep my OG Puffadder company (although Puffadder no. 007 will doubtless feel a bit dowdy).
> 
> And so the luck of the @Stranger table remains a real thing! If you were there, buy that lottery ticket.



...enjoy the mod Sir !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

